# HL2 Modding



## binsky3333 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I was just wondering if anyone here has ever done HL2 multiplayer modding and if they did could they possibly help me out with setting up my own mod. I already have the source code compiled and everything but whenever i run a map i always get errros saying im missing materials and i dont kno where to get them or place them...

Thanks!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

Materials are usually DirectX files (at least has a lot of information in them pertaining to DirectX).  There should be a material compiler that creates them.  The error should give you the path to the missing render material.


----------



## binsky3333 (Feb 22, 2009)

Im mainly using CSS materials, i see in the cstrike folder there is a materials folder, and thats where i would think the CSS materials are. Though when I open it up there really arnt that many files in there, and i dont see and model files tht i recognize. Also when i look in the console it just says in red font missing materials xxxxx. X= the name of it. Im not really sure where to get these i've look around and searched all my steam folders and cant find these file names.


----------



## Exavier (Feb 22, 2009)

they're all compiled in files, such as the TF2 sounds all being in one file you can extract + use the mp3s or wavs from


----------



## binsky3333 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok i figured out how to open the HL2 and CSS cache files. I am using GFCScape. I now have access to all of the models and textures and everything... Though the problem is when i open up my .bsp maps in GFCscape none of the materials in my map are on tht .bsp file, so thts why the screen is all pink and stuff. I opened up another map from hl2 tht valve made and it had a materials folder in it. I think that hammer isnt compiling my map right. Is there a option in hammer to compile all the texture files to the .bsp?

Thanks!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2009)

AFAIK, Source doesn't support embedding textures in BSP.  All the BSP has is the name of the texture to use.  It is all by reference.

http://www.geocities.com/cofrdrbob/bspformat.html


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

All my weapons are custom skinned in CS:S.  In TF2, as the sniper, my machete is custom skinned to count the machete kills I get with it.  Every kill I make with the machete, I record on the side as a tally mark.  There are 236 tally marks.  Every kill I make I update the machete skin.  It is pretty sweet.


----------



## binsky3333 (Feb 23, 2009)

So then how can i include these textures so they load?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

When you say HL2 multiplayer, I assume you mean HL2 deathmatch?


----------



## binsky3333 (Feb 23, 2009)

Actually when i made the mod i selected Counter Strike source instead of TDM. Maybe i should make a new mod and use the TDM option.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2009)

I believe Source allows for automatic downloading of maps (includes textures the client doesn't have).  If you are distrobuting the map, you need to make sure all textures, models, sounds, etc. are included with the BSP.


----------

